# Shifter Shaft Length



## GTO BEN (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone here know what the length of the original shifter shaft for the M6 is? 

I just picked up a 06 QSM M6 with a hurst short throw and the thing is really loud (bad plastic rattle) and isn't all that comfortable. Since this is my DD I would like to put the original shift knob back on. I originally wanted to put the whole original shifter back in, but I dont have the stock one and havnt been able to find one for sale in decent condition. Also I have heard nothing but bad about the original anyway. I was able to get an OEM knob and boot combo, but it didnt have the shaft with it. (Although the ebay listing said it came with it... still fighting that...) Anyway I am debating getting a short 5" shaft because thats all I can really find that will fit the OEM knob, but I dont really like shorter shifters. I was just wondering how much shorter the 5" one is and if anyone can point me towards a place I can get a "normal" length shaft that will fit the OEM knob?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's going to be tough mixing and matching a different shifter base with a shaft that accepts the stock snap-on knob. The bolts that hold the shaft on I believe are straight across left to right for the Hurst and are turned for the stock shaft even if they were the same spacing. The only thing I can think of would be to get a GMM-to-Lou's short shift adapter (if those holes lined up to the Hurst) and then a Lou's short shift handle. To be honest if you want the stock knob/look you should get a GMM which accepts the stock knob. The only other answer is get a whole stock shifter. You should be able to find one cheap if you post on all the boards. It's one of the first things modded.


----------



## GTO BEN (Feb 5, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> That's going to be tough mixing and matching a different shifter base with a shaft that accepts the stock snap-on knob. The bolts that hold the shaft on I believe are straight across left to right for the Hurst and are turned for the stock shaft even if they were the same spacing. The only thing I can think of would be to get a GMM-to-Lou's short shift adapter (if those holes lined up to the Hurst) and then a Lou's short shift handle. To be honest if you want the stock knob/look you should get a GMM which accepts the stock knob. The only other answer is get a whole stock shifter. You should be able to find one cheap if you post on all the boards. It's one of the first things modded.


Thanks for the response!! Hmm... that's unfortunate. I do see that the hurst shifter supposedly comes with a "Black stick that accepts factory knob" I dont know where I can get one not in a kit though and I cant find a model number for the part either. Maybe I can find a vendor that will sell me just that as a replacement. Also do you happen to know where I can get a GMM-to-Lou adapter? I am debating over just getting the GMM but it is a bit pricey and I do already have the hurst. Although I dont love it either. I wish there was some place I could go test these things... oh well. Thanks for the info. I should be getting the OEM shaft next week so I will let you know if it can just bolt in. Who knows maybe Ill get lucky. Otherwise I suppose I could just make an adapter, but that seems like a lot of work... is the GMM worth it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO BEN said:


> ... is the GMM worth it?


IMO...yes. My car had one in it when I bought it (street version) so I didn't directly pay for it but based on everything I've heard about the stock shifter, I would have bought one.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Unfortunately the Hurst base is the bad part of it and I wouldn't have one in my car. The GMM is worth it. Because of dollar to AU it's cheaper now then when I bought mine. I think you can get the adapter from SNL in Texas.


----------

